# Thanksgiving WineMakingTalk Glass Giveaway!



## TxBrew (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanksgiving is tomorrow and I'm thankful for all of you! 

To show my appreciation we're going to giveaway three sets (2 glasses each) of the WineMakingTalk Wineglasses!

​
*Rules and Entry: *

Sign up to our Daily Feedburner Newsfeed. It provides you the newest articles from our front page. Here's a link: 

http://feedburner.google.com/fb/a/mailverify?uri=Winemakingtalk

Once you've signed up, post to this thread *once*. 

If you already receive our daily send please just post to this thread!


*Drawing:*

On November 30th we will close this thread at 12:00 AM Central with a drawing on December 1st drawing three (3) winners. Thanks for entering, and good luck!

If you would like to go ahead and purchase (It's greatly appreciated!) please follow this link to our store: 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/store/

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to WMT PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas *****. Entries must be received by November 30th, 2014. Void where prohibited. Limit one (1) entry per household.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 26, 2014)

I signed up but please do not enter me in drawing since I won last time.


----------



## barbiek (Nov 26, 2014)

Enter me please!
And thanks TxBrew and thanks to you Dan for opting out of this


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 26, 2014)

I signed up! Thanks for creating this wonderful forum. So much knowledge around here it's crazy. Good luck to everyone and Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!!


----------



## Steve_M (Nov 26, 2014)

I too have signed up, and am thankful for all of the information I have gathered in the 6 weeks I have been on this sit

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

Steve


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 26, 2014)

I am in... and a happy and safe Thanksgiving to everyone


----------



## pjd (Nov 26, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I signed up but please do not enter me in drawing since I won last time.



You can always gift the extra set so someone local! Or I could just win them myself!


----------



## Elmer (Nov 26, 2014)

I am in!


----------



## frosti (Nov 26, 2014)

Im in, Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## dralarms (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## winesleeper (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm in, and everybody have a safe great Thanksgiving.


----------



## beano (Nov 26, 2014)

Have been receiving. Good stuff.

Thanks, Beano Joe


----------



## zimmer2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Done.......Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Sage (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm in too.


----------



## Tenbears (Nov 26, 2014)

Count me in, I signed up!


----------



## acorn (Nov 26, 2014)

Subscribed. Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!


----------



## bluesportster02 (Nov 26, 2014)

im in happy thanksgiving


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 26, 2014)

Done and I hope everyone has a Happy everyday.
WMT is the best.


----------



## 2020steve (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm in, everybody have great Thanksgiving


----------



## 14bob (Nov 26, 2014)

Love this place, I'm in


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Thanksgiving Day Give-Away*

I have entered.


----------



## rslayback (Nov 26, 2014)

I would love to have a set, they are beautiful.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 26, 2014)

I have sighned up - and I hope everyone has an enjoyable Thanksgiving !!
Me and my family are truly grateful for everything we have been blessed with !!

i m in !!!


----------



## buzzerj (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok guys I'm in. Happy Thanksgiving weekend everybody.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm in. did not know it existed.


----------



## jumby (Nov 27, 2014)

All signed up! This Thanksgiving I'm thankful I found this website. Cheers!


----------



## richmke (Nov 27, 2014)

Pick ME! Pick ME! - I'm raising my had sooooo high.


----------



## reefman (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm registered and in!


----------



## jkrug (Nov 27, 2014)

I registered.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Nov 27, 2014)

done. thanks


----------



## buzzzkllr (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you. Enter me please.


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm in!Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## WI_Wino (Nov 28, 2014)

In it to win it.


----------



## Dugger (Nov 28, 2014)

Count me in! .. and happy belated thanksgiving everyone down there.


----------



## TemperanceOwl (Nov 28, 2014)

I've signed up! Please count me in!
- Owl -


----------



## wineh (Nov 29, 2014)

*happy Thanksgiving*

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## GaDawg (Nov 29, 2014)

me, please!


----------



## TxBrew (Dec 1, 2014)

What a turn out for a holiday giveaway! I thank each and everyone of you for signing up, and I really hope you enjoyed your Thanksgiving! 

I used random.org to select the three winners for this giveaway. Random.org selected

19 - 2020steve
3 - barbiek
13 - zimmer2

If you are any of these winners, congrats you've won! Send me a private message with your shipping information and I will make sure these get out to you ASAP. 

If you didn't win but would like to purchase your own, please follow this link now. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/store/

We will be adding new items to the store, so make sure you keep checking back! 

Congrats again to our winners, and I look forward to getting these out to you!


----------

